# Wrong again



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

3-6 was for-casted all the way around me I was in the 1-3:angry: Took the plow off the other day to do tree removal and didn't bother putting it back on. Woke up this morning to 6-8 on the ground.payup. everything was going perfect till my wiper blade fell offI never did find it so had to wait till the parts store opened. lol. I guess the old plow off the truck thing really works


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I got 1/2" of the forecasted 3-6"......what a joke! 

They get worse every year..just goes to show how much we mis-understand our environment.


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

all i did by putting the plow on was scare the "storm" away...

all we got was a dusting

literally

...zap!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Original forecast for last night was "little to no accumuation" so took plow off last week. Then changed to an inch. Left plow off. Got 2" Friday and then the Saturday night forecast changed to additional 1-3". So Saturday (yesterday) I put the plow back on for my 3" triggers. Planned on going out today. Got up this morning to --- NOTHING. Not even a dusting. The bad part was - it was stored outside. So, if I left it off, it would be buried and really hard to hook up. If I put it on, I wouldn't need it. Really no way to store it inside right now, so what to do?


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Started off 1-3 cat here and then Sat morning they moved us up to 3-6. Ended up with just over 8.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

here there have been 3 or 4 storms where we were suppose to get anywhere from 3 to 12". the most we got was 2 if that. heck i havent been out plowing since some time in december. just waiting for one more big blast like we usually get.


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

A whole whopping 1/2 inch here. 2-4 was forcasted.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Happens to me all the time. I switched my 1 truck 1 year ago to boss v plow and boss salt spreader so easy to put on. In fact i timed myself 1 day and had both on in under 4 minutes. It always seems that way on and off what to do and as tech. gets better the weather service seems to get worse. I used to dread going out in middle of night putting on my meyer, tug this way and pull that way. I had a dumb experience this morning where i have a couple accounts 7 mile away with different altitude and is always worse. My body called me this morning and said this place got a good skift and my lot might need salt. I go out throw on the spreader and take off, get there and think oh **** i need a plow also they had 3". Then i really feel stupid coming home putting on plow and going back. Its sure a different business snowplowing just hope people would appreciate what we actually do.

mike


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

they said 2-4" we got 8" payup


----------



## Tri-County INC. (Dec 5, 2005)

*Quit Watching Weather*

Quit Watching Weather, It Will Never Snow Again I Am Beginning To Think, Weather Men Are All Just A Bunch Of Guessers. I Could Do The Same Thing They Do... Open Window Look Outside, See Snow Falling And Say 1-3 ... This Is Way We Invested In A Weather Station That We Run From Our Offices... Best Weather Advise We Ever Got....


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

5-7 here. Nice and light with very little blowing snow. Waited till morning to hit everyone in the sun. Great.


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

It couldn't have been any better 6-8 of powder only had 2 to get done first then i was able to take all morning to do the restpayup . only about my 4th plow of the year so it was nice and i didn't kill my back doing sidewalks


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*100% accurate*

I use STONE weather company. Purchase a lot of 2 inch stones and put by all your customers lots. If you can see the bump under snow then salt. If you cant see where the stone is plow and salt. This method is cheap and 100% accurate and cheap. 
The weather forecasting this year has been so far off we just get up and check when we feel conditions are right for snow to fall.

Dave


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last night watching the weather on the local station said Chance of snow while she doing her thing i couldn't even see my street it was snowing so hard ,between 11pm -2am about 5ins fell.


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

BRAAAP- Wasn't that about the easiest 6" you ever pushed? Not to often we get that nice of snow! I saw the local news last night saying south of I90 would get1-3". I looked outside & couldn't see the truck!


----------

